# Fiji Worldmark questions



## Cathyb (Mar 18, 2006)

We will be there in July and have these questions we hope someone can answer:

1.  How do you arrange airport transfer with Rosie's Travel (the one that has onsite Travel Desk)?

2.  Do I recall I can ask for grocery shopping done before we arrive?  If so, do I fax the list somewhere.  Need step-by-step help here please.

3.  We currently hold reservations and will stay in 3 different units because of no oceanview vacancies at the time we made them.  Has anyone ever been in that position and they came thru? We are on the best Waiting List since it has been 9 months on it.

Thank you -- we are SO excited about go.


----------



## Mimi39 (Mar 20, 2006)

You can go to www.rosiefiji.com for information on transfers, but the resort is not too far from the airport so you could also take a taxi.  There is a small convenience store onsite and a produce stand on the grounds, I doubt you would need to order groceries ahead.  For more shopping you can take the local bus into Nadi, where there is a large grocery store.


----------



## chubby (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi 
Yes you could go by taxi or by the bus service believe me when you get the plane there you will think you are in a dogs dinner but they do sort you out in time they go slow it is fiji time they say .
The resort is the best timeshare resort there and there is a small store on site a lot of people go to the Sheraton next door it is very good for meals you will enjoy the resort but shopping in Nardi takes bit of getting use to lots of come in my shop  thing and big sell so be aware there is lots of bus tours or boat tours to go on have a great time .


----------



## baz48 (Mar 21, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> 3.  We currently hold reservations and will stay in 3 different units because of no oceanview vacancies at the time we made them.  Has anyone ever been in that position and they came thru? We are on the best Waiting List since it has been 9 months on it.
> 
> Thank you -- we are SO excited about go.



We stayed there with another couple a few years ago in April.  Our unit was quite a ways back from the ocean, but we found it was fine.  It didn't look like there were that many ocean view units because of the way the resort was built, so I'm not sure about you clearing the waiting list.  I would think moving twice during your stay would be a bit of a pain.  We enjoyed sitting on the balcony and just watching the people come and go.  The pool is fabulous - so warm and huge.  The swim up bar is a delight and since it's right on the ocean the views are wonderful.  Have a wonderful time!


----------

